# Delonghi Icona Micalite switches itself off



## sunshinetrey (Jun 15, 2020)

I had a Delonghi Icona Micalite (ECOM311.R) for a year. It worked perfectly well, then I sent it to be repaired after it started to 'cut out', switch itself off a few seconds after I turn it on.

The machine came back repaired and made one coffee, but then started again to cut out. It doesn't trip my electrics and I have numerous other appliances working perfectly well and I've asked an electrician to check my house and it's fine!

So Delonghi (who have been great) sent me a replacement brand new machine (the same model) and the same thing happened! It made one coffee, then the next morning just switched itself off a few seconds after I press the on button. It doesn't trip my electrics or anything!

Does anyone have an explanation or a similar experience with this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Snuf (Apr 25, 2020)

Do you always remember to turn it off after using it?

The one we used to have would go funny if left on, it would auto switch off, then when the power button was next pressed it'd do what you're describing.

Forget the exact solution, but I remember pressing the power button a few times and potentially leaving it for a few minutes...


----------



## Stuuu (Sep 27, 2020)

I've just been experiencing this very same problem and after almost popping out to buy a new one, I noticed that the steam button was pressed in. Switched the steam off and the problem was solved.


----------



## Nils Sens (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm having the very same problem. Thought it must be an issue with the machine, but since there's no noticeable feedback with the steam button, Stuuu is right - that was the issue!! Annoying!


----------



## AhmedGalal (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you Nils & Stuu , Yes the steam button has to be off


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2021)

Stuuu, thank you so much for helping me out!!! May your day be blessed with sunshine


----------



## Mikey0k (1 mo ago)

Someone give Stu a medal, same problem, same fix


----------

